# Sorry in advance!



## Genuiine (Oct 28, 2013)

as my title says, sorry in advance, but i came across a threat of a chevy cruze(white) with a black stripe painted, it had red olasti diped rims, if anyone could chime in with a link to it, ive been searching for a good hour and a half already! :'(


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

It may be Trevor Geiger


----------

